# safety chain placement/ weld or bolt



## parkerdog (Jun 5, 2011)

My trailer didn't have chains when I got it and I really can't see where they were bolted or welded on.

So my question is does anyone in Illinois know what the requirement is for safety chains? Bolted on or Welded? I was thinking there was some kind of new law a few years ago about this but not sure. (I just sold a 3 year old car hauler and for the life of me I can't remember how the chains attached on it.)

I would prefer to bolt on and that leads to the question of where at? Does it have to be directly to the tongue or can it be to the u shaped piece that hangs down that I assume is some sort of foot for the tongue if you didn't have a jack.


Some pics of safety chains would be great for ideas too!

Thanks

Sam


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 5, 2011)

had a cluster $%# trying to get straight lol


----------



## ENIRB (Jun 5, 2011)

I will check tomorrow, but if I recall correctly my chains are attached to the same bolts that attach the coupler to the tongue.

Not sure if your state has specific laws on attachment.
I know PA has specific laws concerning how the chains are CONNECTED to the TOW VEHICLE (must be crossed), but am unaware of any specific laws on how they are attached to the trailer itself.

Hope this helps, or maybe refreshes your memory as to the law you think you recall...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine are run through the triangle piece and then bolted to it.
I'll get pics in the morning.


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks! The part yours is bolted to is not as big on my trailer but I'm betting it will work.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 7, 2011)

ENIRB said:


> my chains are attached to the same bolts that attach the coupler to the tongue.



X2


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 7, 2011)

My chains are bolted to the little foot part of the trailer like the one pictured above.


----------



## aclaimsman (Jun 10, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> My chains are bolted to the little foot part of the trailer like the one pictured above.



So are mine!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine are bolted to the tongue, I know, I did it. :mrgreen: 

When I worked in Farm & Fleet service center we assembled trailers during slow times. All the trialers had the chains bolted to the trailer. 

I attached a hook to the winch post for my chains when the trailer is parked, keeps them off the ground.


----------



## 3dees (Jun 14, 2011)

no law requiring a chain on the bow. I use a strap and have used them on my last 4 boats. don't like chains as they are only good for an emergency. the straps actually hold the bow tighter to the trailer.


----------



## 3dees (Jun 14, 2011)

my bad. I thought you were asking about a bow safety chain. my boat is new and the chains are bolted on.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> ENIRB said:
> 
> 
> > my chains are attached to the same bolts that attach the coupler to the tongue.
> ...



X3 and crossed when I hook to my truck.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 23, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Mine are run through the triangle piece and then bolted to it.
> I'll get pics in the morning.




mine are the exact same way,been like that since 74. never came loose, cross your chains and you SHOULD be fine...


----------

